# HTACCESS nur für bestimmte IP Adressen



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. Februar 2005)

oder eigentlich genau andersrum wie im Topic. Also: Ich hab lokal (für Entwicklungszwecke) einen Apache2 laufen. Ich möchte nicht das jeder von außen auf den Server zugreifen kann. Allerdings kann ich ihn auch nicht ganz dicht machen (mit listen 127.0.0.1:80) , da eben einige leute doch zugriff drauf brauchen. Ich hab mir also überlegt eine HTACCESS datei ins Document Root zu legen und so nur leute die Zugangsdaten haben zugriff zu gewähren. Soweit sogut, allerdings möchte ich nicht das bei mir lokal bei jeder Browser Session diese Daten neu eingegeben werden müssen. Das HTACCESS sollte also nur dann laufen wenn nicht über "localhost" zugegriffen wird. Ist das möglich?

ciao Andreas


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Februar 2005)

Miitels der *Satisfy*-Direktive kannst du Allow- und Require-Direktiven zusammen einsetzen.

*Allow*->für dich
*Require* ->für die Anderen


```
AuthType .......
AuthName ....
AuthUserFile ......
require valid-user
Order Deny,Allow
Deny From All
Allow from 127.0.0.1
Satisfy Any
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. Februar 2005)

Sehr schön - cool - vielen dank


----------

